# Router mit Access Point um WLAN erweitern



## xrichie (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Frage: Ich benutze einen SpeedTouch 608 Router um von meinem Rechner ins Internet zu gehen. Jetzt möchte ich den Router mittels Access Point (einem Linksys WAP54G) um WLAN erweitern damit ich mit dem Laptop ins Internet kann. Gleichzeitig möchte ich auch zwischen den beiden Rechnern ein WLAN-Netzwerk aufbauen um vom Laptop auf den großen Rechner zuzugreifen (und umgekehrt). 

Auf dem großen Rechner läuft Win XP Professional, auf dem Laptop Vista Home Premium.

Der Router verbindet sich mittels DHCP mit dem Provider (die Verbindungsdetails des Router sind: Adresstyp: DHCP, IP-Adresse: 10.0.0.1, Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0, Standardgateway: 10.0.0.138). 

Welche IP-Adressen, Gateways, DNS, etc. muss ich beim AP und den Rechnern einstellen damit das ganze funktioniert?

Danke im Voraus.

Richard


----------



## DeMuX (23. Juni 2008)

Hi xrichie,

So würde ich es machen:

Schließ den WLAN Router and deinen Speedtouch via Netzwerkkabel. Und zwar vom Speedtouch in einen LAN-Port am Linksys.

Dem Linksys-Router gibst du im LAN Menü die 10.0.0.2 als IP Adresse und die 10.0.0.1 als Default Gateway und stellst danach DHCP ein.
Range von 10.0.0.10 - 10.0.0.100 o.ä.

Dann konfigurierst du dir deine WLAN Einstellungen und schaltest DHCP auf dem Speedtouch ab.

Sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Falls nicht, dann schreib hier, was ich falsch erklärt habe 

Gruß,
Demux


----------



## xrichie (2. Juli 2008)

Hi Demux,

danke für die Antwort, ich habe sie erst jetzt nach meinem Urlaub gelesen. Werde deinen Vorschlag in den nächsten Tagen ausprobieren und vom (hoffentlich eintretenden) Erfolg berichten.

Danke auf jeden Fall.

Gruß
Richard


----------



## DeMuX (2. Juli 2008)

Ich drück dir mal die Daumen


----------

